# N(Acoustic Pedalboard)D



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Behold! My new acoustic pedalboard! I picked up the missing piece (the PedalTrain Mini) at L&M's blowout sale. The rest I've been slowly collecting for many months. Some of you may recognize a couple of them. I put the Palmer Pocket Amp on there as a placeholder for a DI, but I'm liking it, so it might stay. Also, I borrowed the Marshall compressor from another board at the suggestion of a friend - it may be removed or replaced, but for now, I think I like it too. Any of you have a favourite compressor for acoustic?


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

I would recommend placing the EQ last in the chain.
Pedals, any pedal, even time based and volume based pedals, can alter the overall EQ of your signal.
Place the EQ last to compensate for it and tweak your final tone.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

This is my acoustic board. I put it together in 5 minutes the other night b fire leaving for rehearsal. I used it have it all on the same board as my electric stuff, but ran out of room, so I had to split it up. I will make a nicer board when I have time. 

Compressor is built into the Fishman. It also has a tuner and boost.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's mine and I'm using a Mooer Yellow Compressor which I find very similar to my Diamond Compressor.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

BMW-KTM said:


> I would recommend placing the EQ last in the chain.
> Pedals, any pedal, even time based and volume based pedals, can alter the overall EQ of your signal.
> Place the EQ last to compensate for it and tweak your final tone.


I had thought about putting it last, but wanted to EQ before compression, so that I'm not eq-ing out the frequencies that are triggering the compressor. However, I use so little eq (usually none) that last probably will, in fact, be best. I suspect that the eq pedal will mostly be used as a boost, and in that case, should definitely be last. I'll experiment and see what works.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Chito said:


> Here's mine and I'm using a Mooer Yellow Compressor which I find very similar to my Diamond Compressor.


Just curious - is there a reason you don't use the fx loop on the Baggs DI? That's the DI that will replace the Palmer, if I decide to go that route. I'm just a bit reluctant to tie up my DI in a board because I use it a lot as a stand-alone.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool. I like your thinking. Simplifies things a lot on stage.

I had a similar board once upon a time...Marshall compressor, PW tuner, Boss bass EQ, Boss chorus, Ernie Ball volume pedal. I parted some of it out after getting a Boss ME-80. I liked the tuner as it had a mute feature, the bass EQ as the frequency centres seemed better for the guitar I was using, and the other stuff I wasn't too fussy about.

I miss a dedicated acoustic board.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Just curious - is there a reason you don't use the fx loop on the Baggs DI? That's the DI that will replace the Palmer, if I decide to go that route. I'm just a bit reluctant to tie up my DI in a board because I use it a lot as a stand-alone.


I did try it. I have the cables for it, tried it didn't notice much of a difference.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Here's mine and I'm using a Mooer Yellow Compressor which I find very similar to my Diamond Compressor.



Nice set-up my friend. I am curious as how do you find the compressor useful on acoustic? Never tried it and what do you think the benefits are.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

You guys run to PA or acoustic amps?


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

fretzel said:


> You guys run to PA or acoustic amps?


Right into the PA.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

But why the chorus?


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

marcos said:


> Nice set-up my friend. I am curious as how do you find the compressor useful on acoustic? Never tried it and what do you think the benefits are.


I threw mine on there at the suggestion of a friend. His rationale was that he used compression when recording, so why not live? I haven't used it enough to decide whether I like it or not - it certainly took a bit of tweaking to get it to the point where I didn't dislike it. 



fretzel said:


> You guys run to PA or acoustic amps?


PA mostly.



Budda said:


> But why the chorus?


Because I had it, and I like the sound of chorus for some tunes. I'm more likely to use it when I'm singing along versus the instrumental stuff that I do.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

marcos said:


> Nice set-up my friend. I am curious as how do you find the compressor useful on acoustic? Never tried it and what do you think the benefits are.


Marc, I use the effects sparingly. The compressor I use for 'evening out’ any peaks or transients, specially when I'm soloing. 
As for the chorus, again it is used sparingly and just enough to give my guitar sound a little 'shimmer'.

Honestly, these days I just plug directly to my Loudbox Mini. It has enough effects that I don't need the pedals. I got the pedals because initially I go direct to the PA. But ever since I got the Loudbox, I have not used it. In fact, I have replaced a couple of the pedals and use it for my electric now.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> Marc, I use the effects sparingly. The compressor I use for 'evening out’ any peaks or transients, specially when I'm soloing.
> As for the chorus, again it is used sparingly and just enough to give my guitar sound a little 'shimmer'.
> 
> Honestly, these days I just plug directly to my Loudbox Mini. It has enough effects that I don't need the pedals. I got the pedals because initially I go direct to the PA. But ever since I got the Loudbox, I have not used it. In fact, I have replaced a couple of the pedals and use it for my electric now.


Okey that makes sense. Gonna give it a try. I like the reverb thats for sure.


----------

